# for those wondering what the rear bumper on the omega kit looks like



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=dsplargepic&vpic=LVIS200SX9599OmegaSideSkirts.jpg

copy and paste the link into your browser


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

That looks tough but not for me....I hate when they make a dual exhaust outlet when its not standard on the car... But that car doesnt look too bad at all....minus that wing-lol


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

wait i was just informed that vis doesn't make that rear anymore...grrrr. so it comes with the extreme rear. mp about your comment about the dual exhaust....someone wanna tell me why my 200 has cuts in the bumper for duals?lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Personally I don't think its that bad. Its fairly subtle short of the side intake vents. It would go well with the GTR style front. Unfortunately thats a fiberglass rear bumper right? I dont reccomend anythig other than barbie doll urethane. The rear bumper tends to get 'kissed' alot.

Seth


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

If he lost that wing that would be one suhweet sx!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not bad.
I don't like the duel cut outs either.
I went with the rear Drift with the Omega front.
Now I need to find some nice skirts.......


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you have a 200sx get the omega sides (the ones in the pic). but if you have a sentra they use the extreme sides. i love the omega sides.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i checked with VIS and they said that the omega rear bumper is out of production.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ofcourse!!!! THey probably stopped doing it cuz of lack of intrest but on their site they dont even list this bumper as an option for us (last time I checked)....Not too fair IMO

Im going with the R33 front-M3 sides-Extreme rear.....I think this can work as a nice KIT ....Im going to have the rear modified a bit to sit flush witht the M3 sides....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Extreme skirts are on a few Sentra's in the NW already. I want to stand out a bit.

Like MP2050, I will most likely get the M3 skirts. It should go wekk with the Omega and Drift rear...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well if u guyz want i can go ahead and make some side skirts fit for n-e-car.

price i dont know yet but i was told by my body shop guy that they can do it.

BUT 

i will lose my car for about a month 2 make the molds and stuff


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

When you guys get the kits post some pics so we can all see. I like the m3 sides but dont know how they look like on the car.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

PIcs by MId-Nov.....hopefully-But Liu if I were U Id try and do that just to have a kit on my Sentra no one else can have.....


----------

